# Probleme bei Dateiupload mit socket



## Christian_cl (25. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich versuche mit einer Socketverbindung Dateien zwischen einem PC und einem  Roboter auszutauschen über ftp (port 21). Ein downlad funktioniert einwandfrei mit meiner nachfolgenden Klasse. Der Download allerdings nicht. Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung "550 Requires PROGRAM password" vom Roboter zurück.
Interresant sind die Funktionen upload bzw. download und openPassiveMode.
Ich weiß da leider nicht mehr weiter. Das Problem würd ich schon gern mittels Socket lösen, also nicht mit FtpClient von der sun-Seite oder sowas. Würd mich freuen, wenn mir da einer weiterhelfen kann.


```
class FtpSession
{
 private String aAdress;
 private Socket aSocket = null;                                      //socket for connection
 private Socket transferSocket = null;                               //socket for data transfer

 private DataOutputStream dataOut;                                   //stream for ftp commands to robot
 private DataInputStream dataIn;                                     //stream for ftp answers from robot
 private InputStream transIn;                                        //instream for file transfer
 private OutputStream transOut;                                      //outstream for file transfer
 
 private boolean debugMode = false;                                  //messages in console on/off
 private final int BLOCKSIZE = 1024;
 private final int PORT = 21;                                        //used ftp port is 21
 private final int TIMEOUT = 10000;                                  //connection time out after 10s
 
 //* errorcode variable to show Errormessage Dialog */
 private static int errorcode = 0;
 
 //* constructor for progressbar */
 private static ShowProgBar aProgressBar;
 
 public static boolean isconnected = false;

 
 //* connect to server */
 public int connect(String aServer, String aUser, String aPass)
 {
  aAdress = aServer;    
  try
  {  	
//   //show connection status
//   aProgressBar = new ShowProgBar();
//   aProgressBar.start();

   //connect to server and get streams for commands
   aSocket = new Socket(aServer, PORT);
   aSocket.setSoTimeout(TIMEOUT);
   dataIn = new DataInputStream(aSocket.getInputStream());
   dataOut = new DataOutputStream(aSocket.getOutputStream());
   getResponse();
   
   //interrupt progress bar, login and open passive mode if connected
   isconnected = aSocket.isConnected();
   if (isconnected == true)
   {
//	  aProgressBar.interrupt();
   	sendCommand("USER " + aUser);   
    getResponse();
    sendCommand("PASS " + aPass);
    getResponse();
    openPassiveMode();
   }
  }
  catch (IOException e)
  {
   e.printStackTrace();
   errorcode = 21;
//   if (!isconnected) aProgressBar.interrupt();
  }
  return errorcode;
 }


 //* close connection to server */
 public int disconnect()
 {
  try
  {
   if (aSocket != null)
   {
   	dataIn.close();
   	dataOut.close();
	aSocket.close();
	aSocket = null;
   }
   if (transferSocket != null)
   {
   	transIn.close();
   	transOut.close();
    transferSocket.close();
    transferSocket = null;
   }
  }
  catch (IOException e)
  {
   e.printStackTrace();
   if (errorcode == 0) errorcode = 22;
  }
  return errorcode;
 } 
 
 
 //* show messages in console (on/off) */
 public void showMessages(boolean b)
 {
  debugMode = b;
 }

 
 //* upload a file */
 public int upload(String from, String to)
 {
  try
  {
   openPassiveMode();
   
   sendCommand("TYPE I");                                            //binary mode
   getResponse();
   
   sendCommand("STOR " + to);
   getResponse();

   DataOutputStream out = new DataOutputStream(transOut);
   RandomAccessFile infile = new RandomAccessFile(from, "r");      //r = open only for read access
   
   byte buffer[] = new byte[BLOCKSIZE];
   int length;

   while ((length = infile.read(buffer, 0, BLOCKSIZE)) > 0)
   {
	out.write(buffer, 0, length);
   }
   
   infile.close();
   getResponse();
  }
  catch (IOException e)
  {
   e.printStackTrace();
   if (errorcode == 0) errorcode = 23;
  }
  return errorcode;
 }
 
 
 //* download a file */
 public int download(String from, String to)
 {
  try
  {
   openPassiveMode();
   sendCommand("TYPE I");                                            //binary mode
   getResponse();
   sendCommand("RETR " + from);
   getResponse();

   BufferedOutputStream out = new BufferedOutputStream(new FileOutputStream(new File(to)));

   byte buffer[] = new byte[BLOCKSIZE];
   int length;

   while ((length = transIn.read(buffer, 0, BLOCKSIZE)) > 0)
   {
    out.write(buffer, 0, length);
   }
   out.close();
  }
  catch (IOException e)
  {
   e.printStackTrace();
   if (errorcode == 0) errorcode = 24;
  }
  return errorcode;
 }

 
 //* open passive mode */
 private void openPassiveMode()
 {
  try
  {
   sendCommand("PASV");
   String response = getResponse();
        
   //get passive mode string, like (10,0,2,53,42,34)
   int start = response.lastIndexOf('(');
   int end = response.lastIndexOf(')');
   String pasvString = response.substring(start+1, end);
   StringTokenizer st = new StringTokenizer(pasvString, ",");   
   int ipAddrArr[] = new int[6];
   for (int i = 0; st.hasMoreTokens(); i++)
    {ipAddrArr[i] = Integer.valueOf(st.nextToken()).intValue();}
   
   //create new port
   int port = (ipAddrArr[4] << 8) + ipAddrArr[5];                    //"<< 8" = multiply with 2^8  
   if (transferSocket != null)
    {transferSocket.close();}
  
   //open new connection with new port
   transferSocket = new Socket(aAdress, port);
   transIn = transferSocket.getInputStream();
   transOut = transferSocket.getOutputStream();   
  }
  catch (IOException e)
  {
   e.printStackTrace();
   if (errorcode == 0) errorcode = 26;
  }
 }

 
 //* send command to server */
 private void sendCommand(String aCommand) throws IOException
 {
  if (debugMode) System.out.println("PC => ROBOT: " + aCommand);
  dataOut.writeBytes(aCommand + "\n");
 }

 
 //* get response from server */ 
 private String getResponse()
 {
  String response = "",
  newLine  = null;
  try
  {
   do
   {
    newLine = dataIn.readLine();
    response += newLine;
    if (debugMode) System.out.println("PC <= ROBOT: " + newLine);
   }
   while(!(Character.isDigit(newLine.charAt(0)) &&
           Character.isDigit(newLine.charAt(1)) &&
           Character.isDigit(newLine.charAt(2)) && 
           newLine.charAt(3) == ' ')
		 );
  }
  catch (IOException e)
  {
   e.printStackTrace();
   return null;
  }
  return response;
 }
}
```


----------



## Christian_cl (25. Apr 2005)

Da noch keiner geantwortet hat erklär ich noch mal ein bisschen.

Ich mach also eine Socketverbindung für den Austausch der Befehle u. einen weiteren TCP-Port (>1023) für die Daten auf. Download funktioniert so mit dem Quellcode: connect->download->disconnect (mit entsprechenden Parametern. Mach ich aber anstelle von download einen upload (also zum server) gibts die Fehlermeldung: 550 Requires Program Password. Der Server ist übrigens ein FANUC-Roboter mit ftp-Funktionalität. Mit der Klasse zum FtpClient von sun geht der Upload, aber nicht mit meiner Socketlösung. Also kanns am Schreibschutz wahrscheinlich nicht hapern. Hat da vielleicht mal einer Erfahrungen mit socket gemacht? Es gibt zwar etliche Lösungsansätze aber ich hab leider nichts über mein Problem gefunden.

Wäre toll wenn jemand dazu was wüsste.
MfG, Christian.


----------



## Stefan1200 (23. Mai 2005)

Ich habe jetzt keine Antwort darauf, aber hast du schonmal kontrolliert, was der Sun FTP Client macht?
Eventuell mal mit Ethereal loggen.


----------



## Christian_cl (24. Mai 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Hab mal Ethereal auf meinem Rechner instaliert, aber die Meldungen die ich beim Datentransfer aufzeichne sagen mir leider überhaupt nichts. Ich hab mit Ethereal noch nie gearbeitet.


----------



## welterde (26. Mai 2005)

ich sach nur Rechtsklick->Follow TCP Stream, da kommt der Text der gesendet/empfangen wurde

mfg welterde


----------

